# 2 Festplatten, Wärme?



## El_Schubi (24. Juni 2003)

hallo,
ich habe einen 19" rack Einschub. In diesem sind nur 2 Aussparungen für 3.5" Geräte vorhanden. Ich habe jetzt in diese beiden Einschübe jeweils eine 7200 U/Min 20GB Festplatten eingebaut. Zwischen den Platten ist nur ein Abstand von 1-2mm. kann ich da mit einer zu großen Hitzeentwicklung Probleme bekommen, da vorne ja die Gehäusewand ist, und die Seiten auch geschlossen sind? An der metallplatte einer seite bläst allerdings ein 12cm-Lüfter vorbei...
achja, und die Platte vor der 3.5" Disketten Öffnung hab ich auch entfernt.
Bietet das ausreichend Kühlung für die beiden Platten, oder sollte ich da lieber eine (vielleicht mit einem Wechselramen?) woandershin verfrachten? 


mfg el


----------



## Blackmoor (24. Juni 2003)

ich denke nicht
"so" sonderlich heiss werden die dinger nun auch wieder nicht.
Aber der Lüfter müsste volkommen ausreichen.

Blackmoor


----------



## El_Schubi (24. Juni 2003)

hm ich hab das mal getestet... 
allerdings sind die beiden festplatten so heiß geworden, daß man spiegeleier drauf hätte braten können....
irgendwo muß da ein hitzestau entstanden sein


----------



## blubber (25. Juni 2003)

Bring doch einfach einen Ventilator so an, dass er genau durch den Schlitz der beiden Pladden durchbläst.

Das sollte normal völlig ausreichen.

bye


----------

